# wlan draft-N hostap mini-pcie karte

## Treborius

hat schon jemand von einer funktionierenden wlan-karte gehört welche :

- draft-n fähig ist

- linux fähig ist

- mit linux kompatible ist

- master-mode // hostapd kann?

ich suche schon ne weile, aber zu 100% kam in allen foren nie eine aussage rüber, ob die karte läuft

zur Zeit benutzte ich folgende mini-PCIe karte

```

Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter

```

aber 802.11g ist mir irgendwie zu langsam  :Sad: 

ich würde schon gerne bei nem atheros chip bleiben, und dann mit athk9 treiber betreiben,

weil ich mit atheros eigentlich immer gute erfahrungen hatte

----------

